# Bikeday Wurmlingen 2009



## klailibber (21. April 2009)

Hallo Leute...
für alle die gerne durch den Wald und um die Wette fahren....
Hier bietet sich die Möglichkeit auf sehr schönen Waldstrecken ohne 
Zwang ein kleines Rennen zu fahren.
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.7210.html
Gruß, libber


----------



## klailibber (29. April 2009)

Ach noch was, mitorganisiert wird das ganze von uns:
http://www.team-hkr.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scubad (29. April 2009)

Hoi Wurmlinger,

das hört sich nett an. Ein Rennen auf einer meiner Hausrunden ;-).
Bin dabei!
Aber vergesst keine Schilder! Böse Zungen behaupten, dass zwischen Weilheimer-Berg und Zundelberg eine Hexe haust, die Biker gerne im Kreis herum fahren lässt (siehe Blare Which Project).
Bis demnächst beim Rennen,
Marc


----------



## klailibber (29. April 2009)

Klaro, da setzen wir einen Hexenjäger drauf an!
Schilder sind d´gedruckt, da traut sich kein Grattenweible mehr ran...


----------



## willoh (5. Mai 2009)

weitere Infos auch unter

http://www.hohner-postpress.com/Templates/Article.aspx?id=118


----------



## klailibber (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo Hallo alle zusammen,
Auch dieses Jahr fahren wir wieder bisi durch den Wald, dieses mal wirklich um die Wette!

Bikeday Wurmlingen
www.hohner-bikday.de

Wer Lust und Laune hat, gerne mal auf die Website schauen und am Besten gleich anmelden!
Gruß libber


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (26. Mai 2011)

http://www.hohner-bikeday.de/ 

Brauereiparty letzten Sonntag war totaler Hammer, ich hoffe es waren paar von euch Radlern dort 
Muss mir so ein Hirsch Trikot zulegen


----------



## klailibber (30. Mai 2011)

Jo, klar... sind nach der Sonntagmorgen Tour total verdreckt dort aufgeschlagen, war geil!


----------



## holzwurm71 (30. Mai 2011)

@klailibber

gibts schon nähere Infos über den Kurs?  evtl. mit GPS-Daten? wie ist Eure Zeitmessung, mit Datasport o.ä.?

thommy


----------



## klailibber (30. Mai 2011)

Hey Holzwurm.
GPS Daten hab ich leider noch nicht. Wir haben
am Wochenende erst die Genehmigung vom Förster bekommen.
Für nähere Infos einfach mal auf die Homepage schauen.

http://www.hohner-bikeday.de/

Bist du schon mal mitgefahren?
Gruß Libber


----------



## klailibber (30. Mai 2011)

Zeitmessung evtl. mit Transponder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holzwurm71 (30. Mai 2011)

klailibber schrieb:


> Hey Holzwurm.
> GPS Daten hab ich leider noch nicht. Wir haben
> am Wochenende erst die Genehmigung vom Förster bekommen.
> Für nähere Infos einfach mal auf die Homepage schauen.
> ...




Ne, bin noch nie mitgefahren, aber jetzt mit dem Massenstart könnts interessant werden....bin mal gespannt, wies in der Region angenommen wird....vielleicht wirds irgendwann m al ein zweites Furtwangen. Einzugsgebiet ist ja groß genug, und wenn die Orga stimmt wirds schon werden....

Ist die Strecke auf der HP auch Teil der Großen Runde mit zusätzlichen Erweiterungen? Wenn ja, werd ich in den kommenden Wochen mal mein GPS stressen und vorbeischauen...

thommy


----------



## holzwurm71 (30. Mai 2011)

klailibber schrieb:


> Zeitmessung evtl. mit Transponder!




...wird wohl von der Menge der Starter abhängen....muss ja nicht unnötig teuer werden, der Start...


----------



## klailibber (9. Juni 2011)

Ich bins die Tage mal ganz durch gefahren. habs auf meinem Iphone. aber kein Plan ob ich das irgendwie übermitteln kann!
Am Smastag vor dem Rennwochenende findet eine Einführungsrunde statt, bei Interesse!

Vorraus fährt einer mit dem Motocross Bike....


----------



## holzwurm71 (9. Juni 2011)

klailibber schrieb:


> Ich bins die Tage mal ganz durch gefahren. habs auf meinem Iphone. aber kein Plan ob ich das irgendwie übermitteln kann!
> Am Smastag vor dem Rennwochenende findet eine Einführungsrunde statt, bei Interesse!
> 
> Vorraus fährt einer mit dem Motocross Bike....




Da ist wohl wieder einer zu faul zum treteln...


----------



## m7cha (10. Juni 2011)

Bin dabei. Schöne Vorbereitung auf den Singen Bikemarathon eine Woche später


----------



## m7cha (25. Juni 2011)

Ähm weiß jemand bis wann Startnummernausgabe ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asatru (25. Juni 2011)

Würde mich auch interessieren, aber schätze mal eine Stunde vorher bekommt man sicher alles in der Sporthalle.

Ist hier wer beim Massenstart dabei?


----------



## holzwurm71 (25. Juni 2011)

Asatru schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren, aber schätze mal eine Stunde vorher bekommt man sicher alles in der Sporthalle.
> 
> Ist hier wer beim Massenstart dabei?




Wollte mitfahren, bin dieses WE aber verhindert. Hoffe das Rennen wird gut angenommen und es wird im nächsten Jahr wiederholt....
Viel Spass und hoffe auf tolle Berichte....

thommy


----------



## m7cha (25. Juni 2011)

beim Massenstart dabei


----------



## m7cha (26. Juni 2011)

Schön wars, tolle Strecke, die 2 letzten Berge waren Hammerhart, vor allem beim Straßenanstieg wär mir beinah der Schädel geplatzt vor Hitze Für so ein Event recht anspruchsvolle Abfahrten und das Wetter war natürlich Bombe


----------



## daniel-dominik (26. Juni 2011)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschliesen, schön wars, bin aber auch nur die kleine Runde gefahren.


----------



## Asatru (26. Juni 2011)

War super, heiß aber gut. 

Komme nächstes Jahr gerne wieder. 

Frage mich nur, wie man(n) auf die Idee kommt, das man die Startnummer abgibt.


----------



## m7cha (26. Juni 2011)

also ich kenns von meinem Bruder bei Rennradkriterien da musste teilweise sogar die Sicherheitsnadeln wieder zurückgeben, sonst bekommst du deine Lizenz nicht zurück 
Ich hab meine Startnummer gegen ein Bauarbeitershirt eingetauscht 

warst du der mit dem Joos Trikot?


----------



## Asatru (26. Juni 2011)

Zum Glück fahre ich keine RR-Rennen. 

Wir haben dankend abgelehnt. 

Bauarbeitershirt trifft es auch gut, oder holländischer Fußballspieler. 

Ne bloß nicht, wir waren vom HMC Singen da. Blau/weiß/Schwarze Trikots.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (26. Juni 2011)

Asatru schrieb:


> War super, heiß aber gut.
> 
> Komme nächstes Jahr gerne wieder.
> 
> Frage mich nur, wie man(n) auf die Idee kommt, das man die Startnummer abgibt.



Hi Asatru

Des mit der Startnummer würde ich net so locker hier schreiben. 
Sonst haben die in Wurmlingen iwann keine Startnummern mehr. 
Wir haben bei eurem Start zugeschaut. 
Kriegst nachher noch ne PN. 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## klailibber (30. Juni 2011)

Super das so viele da waren und freut uns das es euch gefallen hat.
Vielleicht bringt ihr nächstes mal noch n´paar kollegen mit! Da wird der M-Start auch interessanter!!
Noch was: Jedes Jahr stehen wir vor dem selben Prob: was geben wir den Leuten mit als Finisher?
Ich fänds cool wenn von den Startern, oder von Leuten die bei mehreren Rennen starten Anregungungen kämen! Sonst gibts wieder Bauarbeitershirts!
Letztes Jahr gabs Taschenlampen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m7cha (30. Juni 2011)

FÃ¼r 17â¬ StartgebÃ¼hr ist ein T-Shirt doch ok, nur die Farbwahl war ein bisschen auffÃ¤llig 
Ist natÃ¼rlich fÃ¼r euch auch eine Frage der Finanzierung/Sponsoring, in Kirchen-Hausen gabs mal einen Satz gute Reifen da hat einer schon soviel gekostet wie die StartgebÃ¼hr war. Ging halt nur weil der Hersteller auch Sponsor war.


----------



## Happy-Dog (30. Juni 2011)

Als erstes mal die Startnummer!!
Die geb ich nicht mehr her!  
Aber ein T-Shirt wäre OK. 
Was für ein Finisher Präsent gab es denn?


----------



## m7cha (30. Juni 2011)

T-Shirt in Orange oder
Rucksack oder
Taschenlampe


----------



## Asatru (30. Juni 2011)

Gab es, nach der 49er, für die 37er und die 33er Strecke auch eine Siegerehrung?


----------



## JZW (3. Juli 2011)

Ne, die 33, 36, und 49 Km konnte man ja auch ausserhalb des Massenstarts fahren und da gibts nur Finisher, keine Siegerehrung.


----------

